# Journal to NABBA Scotland, IBFA Highlands & Islands, & UKFBB Scottish 2015



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I though I will start another journal this Year.

This is my 2nd Year Competing, last year I competed in 2 UKBFF competitions, came 2nd in Scottish intermediate over 90kg & came 4th in the Welsh under 90kg.

This year Im aiming for the NABBA Scottish on the 18th April, the IBFA Highlands and Islands on the 26th April & the UKBFF Scottsh on the 23rd May.!! All comps within 4 weeks of each other.!!

Im currently 9 weeks out from the Scottish NABBA!

Im running a Keto diet, with a carb refeed every Saturday.

basicly 6 meals a day, protein sources Chicken Breast , Steak, Salmon & whey, my Main Fat source being EVOO with every meal/shake.

I work offshore on the oil rigs so my diet changes to more shakes when working offshore.!

Will update with more training info later !!


----------



## Panda909 (Mar 29, 2012)

Good luck for this mate I'll be going along in April to watch, never been to one before. Do you find the whole lifestyle difficult with working offshore?


----------



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)

You get used to it, its only difficult when in pre-contest because I got to replace 3 meal of real food for Shakes, which leaves my pretty hungry between the real food meal.....

The Gym's offshore are no bad, they always have a smth machine, cable machine & dumbells, which is find cos you can hit all muscle groups with these.. Also for cardio there is always a treadmil. cross training & Bike

The way I look at it is that you do whatever it takes, incorperate the bodybuilding lifestyle 24.7 wether at home or of working =)



Stevie909 said:


> Good luck for this mate I'll be going along in April to watch, never been to one before. Do you find the whole lifestyle difficult with working offshore?


----------

